
VMware Workstation and Hyper-V – Working Together - wila
https://www.reddit.com/r/vmware/comments/cwkzml/vmware_workstation_and_hyperv_working_together/
======
mikece
Finally! A few years ago (fall 2016) VMWare Workstation had experimental
support for Hyper-V, but it didn't work. I had a back-and-forth with them on
Twitter about this and write a blog post to detail my specific issues, which
at the time had revolved around my need at the time to run Android emulators
in a VM. Because of those experiences I acquired physical test handset and
have also switched to using Visual Studio on macOS (and Parallels for Windows
work).

Blog post: [http://www.mikece.com/2016/09/vmware-workstation-and-
xamarin...](http://www.mikece.com/2016/09/vmware-workstation-and-xamarin-
development-it-could-have-been-so-good/)

